# Body Parts Buffett



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Found this over at instructables.com, enjoy!!

http://www.instructables.com/id/Bloody_Fudge_Hands/
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Make-Edible-Glowing-UV-Reactive-JELLO/
http://www.instructables.com/id/Finger_Food/
http://www.instructables.com/id/Halloween_Melon_Brain/


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Gross but amazing


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

damn skippy!!


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks sooo much for these. I am definitely going to do a few of these. you have re-stored my faith in halloween.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I do what I can.  Have fun. I think this year rather than stress myself out trying to find a human leg and foot mold, I'll just be making a few of these. Oh yeah, one recommendation on the finger food project. Instead of using french fries for the finger nail, use an almond or similar. The crunch will be reminiscent of an actual nail.


----------



## karenlyn (Jul 27, 2009)

The Archivist said:


> I do what I can.  Have fun. I think this year rather than stress myself out trying to find a human leg and foot mold, I'll just be making a few of these. Oh yeah, one recommendation on the finger food project. Instead of using french fries for the finger nail, use an almond or similar. The crunch will be reminiscent of an actual nail.


I actually think the french fry looks more like bone. You could do the almond nail and add the french fry into the other end to look like bone, maybe. Easier than a chicken bone and all edible, too.

Either way, LOVE this project!

-Karen


----------

